# Here Chucker Chucker....



## guner (Sep 25, 2007)

Spent a few hours Thursday morning searching out west for the elusive Chucker.
They must have moved into town, because we didnt see even a chucker crap and only heard the sound of me gasping for air as we tried another rock covered
precipice of death :twisted: ........ had a good time though.


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

Quit wasting your time in the west desert! Hunting Chukar out there is like hunting ducks at Farmington Bay...


----------



## Hbarber (Nov 28, 2011)

Iv'e been looking in the Kaiporawitz area of S Utah for chukar. I used to see them in the Smoky Mt country out there east of Kanab years ago while looking for bighorn sheep. Anybody been out there lately? It is wild and desolate country.


----------



## guner (Sep 25, 2007)

I just wish that work order would come through for installing those escalators along the steep stuff  After climbing all that way... there should at least be something at the top to shoot... :shock: Hell I blame Obama :lol:


----------



## Bscuderi (Jan 2, 2012)

I only specifically went out hunting for chukars once in the west desert and I got a limit but that was a few years back. Has it changed?


----------



## guner (Sep 25, 2007)

Nope
Doesnt sound like it's changed a bit !....... Limit out every trip :shock: :evil: 

Dont worry thats not hate in my eyes


----------



## Bscuderi (Jan 2, 2012)

Ha guess I got lucky I found them in the sage out rabbit hunting once too but wasn't specifically hunting them. I always here there in cliffy areas but every time I've seen them they have been lower in an area that has cliffs but not on top like everyone has suggested? Is this a fluke are they normally on top?


----------



## guner (Sep 25, 2007)

Normally if you look up and see a rocky, cliffy back breaking place to get to...... they are usually 50' past that ! :lol:


----------



## Trooper (Oct 18, 2007)

Bscuderi said:


> I only specifically went out hunting for chukars once in the west desert and I got a limit but that was a few years back. Has it changed?


I only played a slot machine once, but I won like a million dollars. Is it still the same, you just pull the handle and money comes out? Can't for the life of me see what the big deal is.

I'm just messing with ya Bscuderi, but your story is the exact reason no one who hunts with me ever get s a limit. Don't want to lose the magic!


----------



## Bscuderi (Jan 2, 2012)

Ha ha I'm not the luckiest man in the world. But I guess I got luckier on that trip then I previously had thought sounds as though they are quite the illusive bird. This makes me want to go try it again one of these days.


----------

